# U. S. A. Hospital?



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 18, 2016)

I think this is a Civil War-era standard medicine bottle? This one is about 9-1/4 inches tall. No pontil, but an applied lip? I think that this is also called a four-part mould, but it's been too long since I read up on that.

There haven't been enough e-Bay auctions lately to tell me what it's value is? A storm the other day did some severe damage here, and my car ended up in the shop; so if the only comparable e-Bay auction I saw was right, this could help off-set the costs I ended up with.

It has both iridescent staining and dark staining of dirt/medicine, some white staining, and a bit of scuffing as it was dug. 

At least the day after the storm ended pretty nice and let me get some good shots of the sunset on the water.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello Bear. Those usually will bring pretty good money, if there are no chips or cracks, yours is a little rough with all the staining and what looks like some rust, but nothing a tumble wouldn't really help, and the buyer would probably know this. Congrats, I would put it on e-bay and suggest a tumble would really make it good........Andy


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2016)

I agree with Andy, these seem to be VERY popular
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------



## RJ2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Used by Union Doctor's during the civil war gives these bottle an excellent crossover appeal. 
Civil war collectors love them, and what bottle guy doesn't like an embossed cylinder med.
Very nice find.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 23, 2016)

Bear, did you find that beauty?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 23, 2016)

RJ2, thank you kindly. 

Sandchip, I wish. LOL.


----------

